# Neighours



## dpc (Apr 24, 2020)

A couple of the neigbours. Must be identical twins. I can't tell them apart.

Richardson's ground squirrel


----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2020)

Very nice shots, dpc. I especially like the first one.


----------

